# You paid WHAT!? ... for that?



## Patwa

So I wanted to start a thread to log some of the most ridiculous or otherwise noteworthy corals ive seen for sale for obscene amounts of $$$ in the US (of course, i'm always mindful of the fact we Canucks don't have to deal with such unimaginable levels of idiocy and fanaticism....yet). If any of you have seen other examples of excess, please post them up, too!

*Rainbow Acantophyllia*...(yes, if you're watching, this one is for YOU)
a steal at $2300 ...marked down from a meager $2499USD

















*Bounce shroom*
$1450USD ......coz it's "huge" at 2" in diameter and has lineage from WWC. However, a non-lineage bounce can be had for a measly $400-600USD! well, why didn't you say so? sign me up!









or this fella, who obviously was in waaay over his head when he bought this bounce (which is only 1" in diameter!), who then promptly realized he didn't have enough money to *buy books for school*, so now he's selling it in a hurry for $1450









NEWSFLASH!!! I got my bounce shroom for less than $250.....mind you, that's still high, so feel free to call me out on it, but it's not $1450!!! 

patience + knowing the right people + skipping dinner a few nights = profit 

*Maleficent Acro*....$2000/1-1.5" frag ...I 100% honestly thought this was a typo...then I noticed it was RR and then reality hit. It doesn't even look like an acro, save for the splash of colour barely visible in the sea of drab fuschia. Maybe anacropora? maybe porites? montipora? seems as though they're less concerned with taxonomy than they are about the prospect of marketing it at their perceived 'market price'.









*Rainbow Bowerbanki* $650USD
Currently only showing 3 colours....im gonna take your word for it that the other 4 colours will come in at some point to complete that "rainbow" look








(but don't get me wrong ...I love a. bowerbankis.....prolly my fave LPS, bar none)


----------



## zoapaly

One member in here bought one medium size of rainbow chalice for $1250?  ( not from me )


----------



## Patwa

man, i won't even comment on the level of rainbowyness of that "rainbow" only to say three colours does not a rainbow make ...but $1250 for that is crazy tho. Unless, of course, the person paying that $1250 is a basement chop-shop...then I can understand.

Izzy over at CC showed me a small frag of a rainbow chalice she got recently, along with two other hi-end pieces....all 3 for $250. That is a good deal! made me totally jelly. Her rainbow chalice was sure as heck a true rainbow, tho.


----------



## zoapaly

I don't think it look like rainbow , just looking nice chalice


----------



## NovaRaven

*Maleficent acro*

I was holding a cup of coffee prior to going on to the reef raft website and seeing the maleficent acro.

2 seconds after I saw the price, the FLOOR was holding the cup of coffee!

2k for an acro that I believe has a bit of an identity crisis? I dunno man. To each his own I guess!


----------



## Crayon

*Ultra rainbow trachy*










1500.00. Want to do shares? Maybe we could do one week on, one week off. Between about 10 people.


----------



## Crayon

Let's make the total of this babe 2000.00 and not do a mortgage payment!


----------



## Crayon

Hammer for 1500.00??? Sure, give me 2!


----------



## zoapaly

$2425 for two POLYPS ???


----------



## Patwa

man, those krakatoas crack me up...I saw it first on reefbuilders and nearly spat my tea out. I couldn't believe someone would pay that much for them...makes me wonder if there's some behind the scenes strategy being played out somewhere

like the RR maleficient....like, c'mon are they serious? 2K for 1.5"? there's crazy, then there's absurdity. Personally, I think they do it for shock value. Plus we're chatting about it - good or bad publicity, it's still publicity for them, yea?


----------



## Reef Hero

I'd love to get my hands on a WWC Bounce Mushroom!!!!  where did you get yours patwa?!?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NovaRaven

I like the story about the guy who bought the bounce shroom and found out he had no money to buy books! hahaha! I think he grossly underestimated how much his books would cost. Either that, or... he was just LOCO!

Keep these stories coming!


----------



## Patwa

Reef Hero said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a WWC Bounce Mushroom!!!!  where did you get yours patwa?!?


I have my connections  ....was time I called in a favour after being mr. nice guy reefer for so long lol Mine is not from WWC......WWC's bubbles are yellowish, with hues of orange. Plus, i'd say 75% of the price you're paying for when you get a WWC bounce, is because of the "WWC" brand name and nothing else....which is just ....dumb.

Mine has bubbles which are pure orange, no yellow at all. However, this morning, I noticed the base of the shroom has a brilliant emerald sheen to it (my reef tank gets full sun for a number of hours each morning)

For what it's worth....there are cheaper bounce shrooms out there....the 'green bounce' can be had from CC, or even Big Al's ( I got a rock with 4 of them from there a few months ago for $20, and then 25% off LOL!) Green bounces go for $30-$40 a pop.

zoapaly supposedly had a bounce...but he sold it, I was told... which leads me to believe he probably didn't have one to begin with  haha j/k

Ken over at SUM has a rock full of what i'd say are "WWC" bounce shrooms, although his rock did not come from WWC....he said it came as a gift from one of his suppliers. I've heard people have offered him crazy money for the rock.....but he isn't budging. I'd surmise one would have to sacrifice nothing less then his left testicle to get him to change his mind.



NovaRaven said:


> I like the story about the guy who bought the bounce shroom and found out he had no money to buy books! hahaha! I think he grossly underestimated how much his books would cost. Either that, or... he was just LOCO!Keep these stories coming!


i'm going with loco, too.... with a side of 'not having his priorities straight' lol


----------



## univalreef

*Here is mine*


----------



## Patwa

how big is that thing!?

I'd hazard to say that's the most singularly impressive bounce shroom i've ever seen....there's like 300 bubbles on the thing!  so jelly right now. 

and you can't post in here without telling us how much you paid for it! or at least ballpark it for us


----------



## manmadecorals

and here i am having a hard time spending $60 on a 1" frag...


----------



## Bayinaung

univalreef said:


>


wow all bounce and no shroom! yeah you should post that on RC and watch people offer you the moon.


----------



## rickcasa

manhtu said:


> and here i am having a hard time spending $60 on a 1" frag...


Yeah, you and me. I guess we have our priorities all wrong. 

Now I know what to look for when I'm scouting from new shipments.


----------



## fesso clown

manhtu said:


> and here i am having a hard time spending $60 on a 1" frag...


indeed.

this is a funny thread, you seem to be making fun of people who spend an Decuple or Octuple per frag compared to your Sextuple or quadruple of what I would have a really hard time spending ......

Ya you're right.... those people are idiots....


----------



## Crayon

I'm in agreement w the 60.00/frag price cap. But has anyone seen a coral for sale in the GTA with a price tag that has 4 digits before the 0? Just for fun, I would like to see one in person. Not to buy, just to wonder why........


----------



## zoapaly

Here better picture


----------



## zoapaly

univalreef said:


>


You should show off those one


----------



## Patwa

zoapaly....so that bounce was YOURS? and you _sold_ it? are you crazy?  You should have kept that bounce! Daniel said you get bored with corals very quickly and that's why you buy stuff and then sell it days or weeks later...he wasn't joking...wow. I think you might have a problem 

....stop using your iphone for photos lol.....waaaaaay too much much saturation


----------



## univalreef

Sorry, I missed the rule.

The size is about ~2.5 to 3 inches, and only 1 mushroom. I bought it from RR long time ago (years...) the time around RR opened the real store on Dundas. When I bought it, it was dark with couple orange dots and no bubble. The bubble came out 2 years later. I paid only, it is true, $12.00 Canadian !!!

I received so many offers, $800.00 offered from American. I have waited so many years for a baby.


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> zoapaly....so that bounce was YOURS? and you _sold_ it? are you crazy?  You should have kept that bounce! Daniel said you get bored with corals very quickly and that's why you buy stuff and then sell it days or weeks later...he wasn't joking...wow. I think you might have a problem
> 
> ....stop using your iphone for photos lol.....waaaaaay too much much saturation


No..........but Univalreef bought one of my bounce looking sick ( wasn't us price )


----------



## zoapaly

univalreef said:


> Sorry, I missed the rule.
> 
> The size is about ~2.5 to 3 inches, and only 1 mushroom. I bought it from RR long time ago (years...) the time around RR opened the real store on Dundas. When I bought it, it was dark with couple orange dots and no bubble. The bubble came out 2 years later. I paid only, it is true, $12.00 Canadian !!!
> 
> I received so many offers, $800.00 offered from American. I have waited so many years for a baby.


I think your bounce and jawbreakers all gone ?show off another dark orange bounce , it also looking crazy


----------



## Patwa

univalreef said:


> Sorry, I missed the rule.
> 
> The size is about ~2.5 to 3 inches, and only 1 mushroom. I bought it from RR long time ago (years...) the time around RR opened the real store on Dundas. When I bought it, it was dark with couple orange dots and no bubble. The bubble came out 2 years later. I paid only, it is true, $12.00 Canadian !!!
> 
> I received so many offers, $800.00 offered from American. I have waited so many years for a baby.


you know what? ....i've seen these bounce shrooms as well..many, many years ago....never gave them any attention. They were also dirt cheap...$15-$20. However, I was always into ricordia first and foremost, and never paid them any attention.

Was it WWC who created the hoopla around this mushroom? whoever it was did a great job with marketing it, I have to say.

LOL @ the $800 offer.....you could get three times that just based on that picture, im positive. But don't sell it.....keep doing what you're doing


----------



## Patwa

...can anyone ID this coral?










I came across it on the interwebs a while back and discovered an intriguing story behind it....


----------



## BIGSHOW

Wilsoni


I think


----------



## zoapaly

Lobo... or Outophyllia  but it looking more close with Lobo


----------



## zoapaly

$2499 for this donut ? i want


----------



## Patwa

it's actually $2300 now...super cheap!


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> it's actually $2300 now...super cheap!


So this $290 extremely cheap ?


----------



## Patwa

(so happy this is my thread, coz I get to speak my mind!)

zoapaly, old boy, I was hoping you'd bring up your "ultra rainbow donut" into the discussion...and boom, you did! thanks 

What you have there is a grade A acantophyllia...or what i'd call a 'nice looking meat coral'. It's not an ultra and certainly not a rainbow. I'd pay no more than $150 for it. Back in the good old days of retail RR, that'd go for maybe $80 or $90 max. I have one just like it....but it's yellow with purple stripes...and I paid $150 from Flavio at ARA....a very reasonable price for a quality coral.

So, no, your $290 for that is waay too much. If that's what you paid for it, then I understand why you want that much....but it ain't worth it, IMO.

Conversely, you might get some price-blind American to pay you $400 for it, but I think we're smarter shoppers here in Canada.


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> (so happy this is my thread, coz I get to speak my mind!)
> 
> zoapaly, old boy, I was hoping you'd bring up your "ultra rainbow donut" into the discussion...and boom, you did! thanks
> 
> What you have there is a grade A acantophyllia...or what i'd call a 'nice looking meat coral'. It's not an ultra and certainly not a rainbow. I'd pay no more than $150 for it. Back in the good old days of retail RR, that'd go for maybe $80 or $90 max. I have one just like it....but it's yellow with purple stripes...and I paid $150 from Flavio at ARA....a very reasonable price for a quality coral.
> 
> So, no, your $290 for that is waay too much. If that's what you paid for it, then I understand why you want that much....but it ain't worth it, IMO.
> 
> Conversely, you might get some price-blind American to pay you $400 for it, but I think we're smarter shoppers here in Canada.


Kkk
Few People's always think im trying to made money for selling corals with high price? , but they did not know i paid more than i sell you already knew my person easy get bored , i hate looking same corals every day, even it rarely available;
Nice..it nice you can not compare with US , people over there they are crazy ,but i love that


----------



## zoapaly

4 grand for this sweetie


----------



## uniboob

This can be yours for the same price  4k

I know it's available when you are.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung

univalreef said:


> Sorry, I missed the rule.
> 
> The size is about ~2.5 to 3 inches, and only 1 mushroom. I bought it from RC long time ago (years...) the time around RR opened the real store on Dundas. When I bought it, it was dark with couple orange dots and no bubble. The bubble came out 2 years later. I paid only, it is true, $12.00 Canadian !!!
> 
> I received so many offers, $800.00 offered from American. I have waited so many years for a baby.


Dude, I think the price just went up - see patwa's post. I'm serious, post it on RC. I'll bet NOBODY's seen one like this. If for nothing else then just for reference. I think that's important for any collecting hobby.

Can I have your permission to post it on Rc?

your story's incredible. I have seen these mushrooms too and didn't pay attention. that's an amazing story. they still don't appeal to me so I won't be collecting them. But it is interesting.


----------



## zoapaly

uniboob said:


> This can be yours for the same price  4k
> 
> I know it's available when you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4K .....bang


----------



## zoapaly

Bayinaung said:


> Dude, I think the price just went up - see patwa's post. I'm serious, post it on RC. I'll bet NOBODY's seen one like this. If for nothing else then just for reference. I think that's important for any collecting hobby.
> 
> Can I have your permission to post it on Rc?
> 
> your story's incredible. I have seen these mushrooms too and didn't pay attention. that's an amazing story. they still don't appeal to me so I won't be collecting them. But it is interesting.


Hey Bayinaung! 
It very old picture taken year ago , i belive the bounce not belong to him anymore , you can ask him for new picture ? Or find it in r2r forum


----------



## blue ocean

zoapaly said:


> 4 grand for this sweetie


holy moly sh...! pink clam ????????????????


----------



## zoapaly

Yes sir  ask Notclear for take a look or pic  he had one


----------



## notclear

Rumour has it that I have the pink clam, but I don't and I wish I have it 

Zoapaly, I thought that you had it as in the old days and in another forum, that you had this pink clam as your avatar. And I thought you had told me that someone offered to buy it from you and you refused.


----------



## zoapaly

I have none  i think you has one ?


----------



## zoapaly

This one sick Patwa
Don't know price? but it not cheap for sure


----------



## Patwa

zoapaly said:


> Kkk
> Few People's always think im trying to made money for selling corals with high price? , but they did not know i paid more than i sell you already knew my person easy get bored , i hate looking same corals every day, even it rarely available;
> Nice..it nice you can not compare with US , people over there they are crazy ,but i love that


no worries bro, just breaking your balls a bit  Remember when Big Al's brought in the Aussie shipment a few weeks ago? I saw you buy the only rainbow acans that came in, then in 3 days, you were selling them.....LOL

I do believe you that you paid more than you ask, so no worries there.....but that doesn't mean you paid a fair price initially. If you bought that acantophyllia for $300 or more, the person selling it to you should be slapped upside the head with a fish coz I guarantee you they were laughing all the way to the bank.



Bayinaung said:


> Dude, I think the price just went up - see patwa's post. I'm serious, post it on RC. I'll bet NOBODY's seen one like this. If for nothing else then just for reference. I think that's important for any collecting hobby.
> 
> Can I have your permission to post it on Rc?
> 
> your story's incredible. I have seen these mushrooms too and didn't pay attention. that's an amazing story. they still don't appeal to me so I won't be collecting them. But it is interesting.


indeed......Univalreef's bounce is a bounce to end all bounces.......the best one ive seen to this date.

someone post it on RC and watch the yanks swoon!



blue ocean said:


> holy moly sh...! pink clam ????????????????


when I hear pink clam, i'm not thinking tridacna sp., I tell you what


----------



## Patwa

zoapaly said:


> This one sick Patwa
> Don't know price? but it not cheap for sure


oh yeah, I know this one too! this belongs to SniperSPS over on RC.....what this man lacks in grammar and spelling skills he sure makes up with crazy corals.

here's his thread on RC (apologies if im not supposed to post outside links)
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2188464

although this piece is not for sale as yet, i'd guess this piece would go for thousands. SniperSPS has a huge fanbase of coral hungry Amuricans, so im sure someone will milk this one dry for $$$ at some point.

BUT THAT IS NOT A RAINBOW BOWERBANKI!

this is a rainbow bowerbanki


----------



## zoapaly

Jaw dropping  
$1000/ head ?


----------



## Patwa

Patwa said:


> ...can anyone ID this coral?





BIGSHOW said:


> Wilsoni


close!! (sorta)



zoapaly said:


> Lobo... or Outophyllia


hmmm....maybe not a lobo, given where it came from.....most definitely not an oulophyllia crispa, but good guess!

The short of it is that no one knows what exactly this coral is. It was sold as an *unknown* coral, and here's the email that was sent to the lucky buyer:



> How's it going. I've noticed you bought the new wilsoni that I posted. Upon
> talking to my supplier I realized that *this species is even rarer than a
> Wilsoni*. When you recieve this coral you should contact someone and try to
> name this species on your own. He's never seen it and either have I. I do
> have three other wilsoni's and this is just a bit different but nicer than
> the others. The diver that collects these is a marine biologist and really
> knows his stuff so don't take it lightly. *You have probably the rarest
> coral I've ever seen or heard of in the hobby*. I actually kind of regret
> selling it. I thought I would let you know a bit about this piece before
> you got it. Thanks so much for your order and let me know when to ship.
> Thanks again


The seller, of all people, was Clint Conway of Diamonds in the Reef. If you're familiar with Reef Raft from back in the day, especially when Jensen was bringing in the Aussie Acans by the skid (the USA had no source for them at that point), you might recognize the name. Clint was the sonuvab*tch who was buying up all the acans from RR and having them shipped to the US. Oh yes, I really hated this guy. I don't doubt he pissed off lots of other people, too lol

If you ever got pissed off reading of a RR shipment of Aussie acans only to go in to the store 1 hour later and have Jay tell you it was all sold to the US ...it was more than likely Clint.

So yeah....no idea what that coral is! but Clint was a big spender/seller....i'd guess it went for many, many hundreds of dollars....or maybe upwards of $1500 (his price for decent looking true Wilsonis was $800-$1500 from what i've been reading)

BIGSHOW....just a friendly reminder i'm still waiting for my wilsoni


----------



## Bayinaung

zoapaly said:


> Hey Bayinaung!
> It very old picture taken year ago , i belive the bounce not belong to him anymore , you can ask him for new picture ? Or find it in r2r forum


Hey, like so, who has it now? (damn I'm procrastinating.. I got stuff to do lol)


----------



## explor3r

Patwa said:


> it's actually $2300 now...super cheap!


I would give 2300 no problem but pesos

Personally I think the most I would pay for a coral that blows my mind up to 300 for a very nice size colony of whatever it is and better have at least 5 colours.
Am I asking for too much:roll eyes:..


----------



## NovaRaven

explor3r said:


> I would give 2300 no problem but pesos
> 
> Personally I think the most I would pay for a coral that blows my mind up to 300 for a very nice size colony of whatever it is and better have at least 5 colours.
> Am I asking for too much:roll eyes:..


LOL! Ya I'd pay that in pesos too! With our Philippine Peso exchange rate, 2300 would equal.. hmmmm... $57.50.. that sounds about right!


----------



## Patwa

just came across this...and wouldn't you know it, it'll only cost me $2,000USD

....sign me up!! 










described as a massive "branching bi-colour RAINBOW" ...uhh, since when does having two colours constitute a rainbow? Somewhere out there Roy G. Biv is spinning in his grave.

I think i'm going crazy with all these "rainbows" people are seeing in their 2 or 3 colour corals...sheesh....or maybe i'm the colour blind one? naaa...they're all crazy.


----------



## 12273

I don't always buy a frag. But when I do, i spend thousands (most interesting man in the world buying frags). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung

This is stupid money for a ZOA:
"Rainbow incinerators" lmao


----------



## Patwa

it's been a while since we've updated this thread with some krazy stupid expensive corals from people who seem to have dollar signs instead of eyeball$

So one of our LFSs posted up a "cornbred" coral that they'll be selling soon...good for them. However, that rang a bell, as I know of Cornbred's brand of corals very well. In fact, he was the only one I found who was a selling a very rare type of neon toadstool (see here if you're a softie collector!). He was charging a ridiculous $199USD for a 1" frag! - I later found a frag of it going for $80  ...Cornbred, you suck.

Anyhoo...that post got me thinking: I wonder what sort of inflated prices Cornbred promotes these days? oh well....seems he's hawking his stuff on on eBay now, and wow, he sure loves to crank up the contrast and saturation, too!

Laval Flow blasto $600USD ...yes, $600 for red blastos









Rainbow Magixxx $1,500USD









Rainbow Crush $1,500USD









Blowtorch $1,500USD









makes zoapaly's $250 for a 1" frag of his rainbow chalice look like the deal of the century

Two-faced rock flower anemone $2,000USD (yes, a rock flower anemone!!!)









Rainbow Passion - $1,000USD - oh, he's bringing the pain to the SPS market ...watch out RR!!







[/URL]

don't worry guys, shipping is *free*.


----------



## Patwa

$1,500 including shipping ...waaay overpriced, but it IS one of the most spectacular s. wilsonis i've ever seen 










why oh why do these beauties only end up in the US!?


----------



## NovaRaven

That rainbow passion looks awesome! But $1,000?? Hells no!


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> it's been a while since we've updated this thread with some krazy stupid expensive corals from people who seem to have dollar signs instead of eyeball$
> 
> So one of our LFSs posted up a "cornbred" coral that they'll be selling soon...good for them. However, that rang a bell, as I know of Cornbred's brand of corals very well. In fact, he was the only one I found who was a selling a very rare type of neon toadstool (see here if you're a softie collector!). He was charging a ridiculous $199USD for a 1" frag! - I later found a frag of it going for $80  ...Cornbred, you suck.
> 
> Anyhoo...that post got me thinking: I wonder what sort of inflated prices Cornbred promotes these days? oh well....seems he's hawking his stuff on on eBay now, and wow, he sure loves to crank up the contrast and saturation, too!
> 
> Laval Flow blasto $600USD ...yes, $600 for red blastos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Magixxx $1,500USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Crush $1,500USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowtorch $1,500USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes zoapaly's $250 for a 1" frag of his rainbow chalice look like the deal of the century
> 
> Two-faced rock flower anemone $2,000USD (yes, a rock flower anemone!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Passion - $1,000USD - oh, he's bringing the pain to the SPS market ...watch out RR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> don't worry guys, shipping is *free*.


 RR rainbow passion $75 i knew one guy selling in gta

Two @ nem $2000 ??????? even $100 im still thinking :d

All chalice &100 to $150 max ...

Blasto $600 ..April Fool'sDay


----------



## Patwa

zoapaly said:


> I will crab that wilsoni $1500 not to bad


OK, OK....go to A Reef Creation in Buffalo and see if Randy can hook you up! hurry!

aaannnd, when you're bored of it in like 2 or 3 weeks, you can sell it to me for half price! OK?


----------



## zoapaly

Bayinaung said:


> This is stupid money for a ZOA:
> "Rainbow incinerators" lmao


 I'm a zoapaly fan , but $1001 for that stupid paly ??? People's in US they are crazy


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> OK, OK....go to A Reef Creation in Buffalo and see if Randy can hook you up! hurry!
> 
> aaannnd, when you're bored of it in like 2 or 3 weeks, you can sell it to me for half price! OK?


K k you make me itching ....Who's Randy ? How can i contact him ?


----------



## Sea MunnKey

all the over hyped corals with amazing colors are over 95% lit up by LED's and hence the "brilliant rainbow" colors when in fact the colors are just slightly better or just normal.

Most of these over priced "colorful" corals doesn't even come close to what you expect them to be if not for the LED's. Seen it first hand and sadly fooled by it as well.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Rainbow Crush chalice is quite close to T5's illumination. I've personally seen it in RR Canada's collection ...


----------



## Patwa

indeed....lots of lighting "trickery" is involved with some of these super saturated, contrast-heavy images. But there are ways to ID possible issues:

1. Eggcrate is always white or black. If you see blue eggcrate, you know there's a problem!

2. Purple fingers. If you see someone holding their rainbow coral for the photo and for some reason their skin is pink/purple or blue, that's a problem! 

RR had chronic purple fingeritis back in the day, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Patwa said:


> 2. Purple fingers. If you see someone holding their rainbow coral for the photo and for some reason their skin is pink/purple or blue, that's a problem!


Oh boy ... the infamous "purple fingers" pointers ... reminds me of the good ole times ....


----------



## Patwa

two words: "white balance".....learn what it is, and how important it is for precise colour reproduction and learn to use it ALL THE TIME.

also, stay away from taking pics of a reef tank with an Iphone. Those phones only make you "think" you look cool and hip  but they suck at reef tank shots....just ask zoapaly!

No idea how the new iPhone 6s do, though....but hey....it's still an iPhone - "you can try and put a fancy dress on a monkey....but it's still a monkey" - so said every Samsung user


----------



## Patwa

if anyone has been after a pretty sick war coral lately, check out Canada Corals soon

$15/frag for this:









it's goes for lots more in the states ($100/frag or so) .....regardless of what the yanks pay, it is one of the sweetest favia pentagonas i've seen.

the frag I got today has some decent amount of orange, but the ones left at CC are heavy on the green, i'll warn you. But don't let that fool you! I'm pretty sure it's the same coral as the JF one in the pic, or something very similar. Patience and correcting lighting and I bet that orange will come in nice.

Izzy said it came from RR....so you know the lineage


----------



## zoapaly

How come cheap frag in here ? are you kidding me ?
 it looking nice in favia , $15 very good deal


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Gotta make it a point to visit Canada Corals very soon!! Sweet favia ... for sure!! Thx Zach


----------



## zoapaly

$5999 bang......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3712715353?redirect


----------



## Patwa

link is broken...

but i'd say your new chalice from RR is waaay better! how much did you pay Jay for it?


----------



## zoapaly

Couple months later maybe it for sale for half price


----------



## nc208082

This is crazy lookin, only $1999
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cornbreds-F...409?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5671624661


----------



## sig

zoapaly said:


> $5999 bang......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3712715353?redirect


seriously? will post picture later

I got this one BA for 39.99 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> link is broken...
> 
> but i'd say your new chalice from RR is waaay better! how much did you pay Jay for it?


http://m.ebay.com/itm/371207715353



sig said:


> seriously? will post picture later
> 
> I got this one BA for 39.99


I would love see your 6k chalice you paid only $ 40 dollarsssss


----------



## Sea MunnKey

As far as I know ... "RR USA" hasn't being supplied any corals by RR Canada for quite some time now. 

I'm glad I'm in Toronto ...


----------



## zoapaly

http://m.ebay.com/itm/3713056388?_mwBanner=1

-> https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n..._=1437054564_6e1991d0b854389d7dfbd80d4feb3f95


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/3713056388?_mwBanner=1
> 
> -> https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n..._=1437054564_6e1991d0b854389d7dfbd80d4feb3f95


I have the same jawbreaker but it wont be selling for 1k lol


----------



## nc208082

It seems almost every ridiculous priced coral in this thread all come from that guy cornbred.


----------



## zoapaly

RKLion said:


> I have the same jawbreaker but it wont be selling for 1k lol


I have one left ... looks exactly same 1k CB jawbreaker selling for $50


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> I have one left ... looks exactly same 1k CB jawbreaker selling for $50


Zoapaly I tried to pm you. Your message box is full...


----------



## notclear

Be aware that you may not be able to know exactly whether zoapaly is joking or not.


----------



## RKLion

notclear said:


> Be aware that you may not be able to know exactly whether zoapaly is joking or not.


Lol thanks for the clarification. That did sound unbelievably priced lolol


----------



## zoapaly

notclear said:


> Be aware that you may not be able to know exactly whether zoapaly is joking or not.


No joking...Bam!!!


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> No joking...Bam!!!


Bam...your message box is still full...


----------



## zoapaly

RKLion said:


> Bam...your message box is still full...


BAM!!! already deleted few pm's


----------



## zoapaly

Nice rock nem 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121448513920?nav=SEARCH


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> Nice rock nem
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121448513920?nav=SEARCH


Now that's crazy


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> BAM!!! already deleted few pm's


Bam ...your box is still full!


----------



## kevin tran

I got a colony of this paly, ultra rainbow. Tell me what you think?


----------



## nc208082

Looks pretty crazy. Definately a better shot of it fully opened is required. As well with everything in this thread so is what it cost.


----------



## kevin tran

nc208082 said:


> Looks pretty crazy. Definately a better shot of it fully opened is required. As well with everything in this thread so is what it cost.


This is the best that I can do with a cell phone pic. When I took this picture the pic is dark and I enhance it to pop the colour, wish I have a good camera to show off this beauty. I am running t5 over my system and I know this coral would look amazing under led. I bought this for $90 pp and lost it do to my fault. I like it so much and came back to the guy and bought the whole colony for $500. I think it a good deal for 25 polyp not counting the little babies


----------



## nc208082

Crazy looking ployps
Definately would love to see these shot under a good camera. But i do have to object. Paying 500 for a colony of that does not count as over paying. You sir got a great deal.


----------



## kevin tran

nc208082 said:


> Crazy looking ployps
> Definately would love to see these shot under a good camera. But i do have to object. Paying 500 for a colony of that does not count as over paying. You sir got a great deal.


Lol you're right, I should say 5000 because a silly rainbow with 3 colour are selling for 1000 us. This the colour that I have seen on this beauty so far depending on close, half open and full open polyp: green, red, orange, yellow, purple, blue. Oh I need one more colour to make seven colour??? Oh ok lime green) : it not the same rainbow colour, but at least I got seven colour


----------



## matti2uude

kevin tran said:


> I got a colony of this paly, ultra rainbow. Tell me what you think?


Wow those are amazing! I'd love one if you ever frag them.


----------



## notclear

I also like one even though I am not a zoa and paly fan!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin tran

I am giving more time before selling it, meanwhile I am out hunting for best camera to take coral pictures. Any suggestions with price would be great, thanks


----------



## nc208082

RARE Psychedelic Devil Clam
only 2499.95
https://www.bluezooaquatics.com/productdetailcc.asp?did=11&cid=362&pid=22634

Although you don't find devils clams very often


----------



## Patwa

Hey! been a while since I posted in this thread (wow didn't realize we hit 10 pages!)

I guess i'll come right out and say this post is brought to you by a fanceyass "RR" coral in the classifieds. Seller mentioned he doesn't want any thread crappers in there ...so I figure i'll crap in my own thread.

That colony was originally waaaaaay less than $2000 ...frags were $125. Both very reasonable prices for what I would call a stellar morph of a very underrated coral...and very reasonable considering we're in Canada and not the flippin' US of A. These prices came about well before Adams' "rainbow corals" article (great article, by the way).

I know most of you will say...it's a free country, Zach ...piss off! "buddy can charge whatever he wants as long as there's another buddy who will buy it!" ....and that maybe I should get off my soap box and STFU? ...and mind my own business? ..hahah...well, if that's you, you're missing the point of this thread....but that's cool beans.

So yeah, back to my rant......is it morally OK to jack the price up by *~300%*?? for ANY reason? Would a more reasonable 100% or 150% markup be better? But what is a reasonable? how does one calculate a reasonable markup? LFSs do it ALL THE TIME....but how should an individual with a basement chop-shop do it? Should they be calculating markups differently?

Seller obviously feels he's completely warranted asking for $2000....but i'm sure he contemplated $1000 at some point, too....

Is there a clear line of distinction between a "reasonable" markup and one coated in batshit?

is a 300% increase warranted because the coral was featured in a Reef Builders? ....because it originally came from RR?

What about the *actual* store it was bought from? Jay didn't see the potential for this coral - it was Alex who did...he bought it, cared for it and nurtured it back to health..... Reef Builders gave credit to Alex. But if they knew it originally came form RR, would they have gone with that instead of "Alex"

oh well......I love this hobby, but what I love even more are the aspects of it that make me think and ask questions.

/rant


----------



## solarz

Patwa said:


> Hey! been a while since I posted in this thread (wow didn't realize we hit 10 pages!)
> 
> I guess i'll come right out and say this post is brought to you by a fanceyass "RR" coral in the classifieds. Seller mentioned he doesn't want any thread crappers in there ...so I figure i'll crap in my own thread.
> 
> That colony was originally waaaaaay less than $2000 ...frags were $125. Both very reasonable prices for what I would call a stellar morph of a very underrated coral...and very reasonable considering we're in Canada and not the flippin' US of A. These prices came about well before Adams' "rainbow corals" article (great article, by the way).
> 
> I know most of you will say...it's a free country, Zach ...piss off! "buddy can charge whatever he wants as long as there's another buddy who will buy it!" ....and that maybe I should get off my soap box and STFU? ...and mind my own business? ..hahah...well, if that's you, you're missing the point of this thread....but that's cool beans.
> 
> So yeah, back to my rant......is it morally OK to jack the price up by *~300%*?? for ANY reason? Would a more reasonable 100% or 150% markup be better? But what is a reasonable? how does one calculate a reasonable markup? LFSs do it ALL THE TIME....but how should an individual with a basement chop-shop do it? Should they be calculating markups differently?
> 
> Seller obviously feels he's completely warranted asking for $2000....but i'm sure he contemplated $1000 at some point, too....
> 
> Is there a clear line of distinction between a "reasonable" markup and one coated in batshit?
> 
> is a 300% increase warranted because the coral was featured in a Reef Builders? ....because it originally came from RR?
> 
> What about the *actual* store it was bought from? Jay didn't see the potential for this coral - it was Alex who did...he bought it, cared for it and nurtured it back to health..... Reef Builders gave credit to Alex. But if they knew it originally came form RR, would they have gone with that instead of "Alex"
> 
> oh well......I love this hobby, but what I love even more are the aspects of it that make me think and ask questions.
> 
> /rant


There's nothing morally wrong with asking any price for anything, so long as there is no coercion involved in the transaction. I could ask a million dollars for a paper clip, and if someone is willing to buy it, there is nothing amoral about it.

That said, I do appreciate the information that you are giving. The entire purpose of this forum is to share information about the aquarium hobby. So while I'd never even fork out 50$ for a single frag, it's still useful to know this kind of stuff.


----------



## Patwa

indeed! coercion, bait and switch, or anything underhanded like that would be a red flag, and trust me, i'd be thread-crapping like a champ if that were the case here. And for those reading: i'm not insinuating anything like this wrt the seller.....I don't know him, and I don't care if the coral sells or not.

It's the reasoning/logic people use that i'm trying to understand. Today's classified ad just got me thinking and here we are!



solarz said:


> I could ask a million dollars for a paper clip, and if someone is willing to buy it, there is nothing amoral about it.


hmmm...

I would agree to a small degree  I would say it's naive and a bit arrogant.....that is, to say 'yeah, this paper clip is really worth 5 cents, but imma try my best to ham it up with the pics, testimonials, etc and put it down for $1,000,000 and hope to high heaven it sells'...

It's quite an overt and highly _calculated_ move isn't it? ...you're obviously trying to get ahead of the paperclip game. You're obviously aiming the sale at someone who is less educated, less "in-the-know" about paperclips, has too much money than they know what to do with, is gullible (perhaps?)

And that begs the question: If you indeed sell that 5 cent paperclip for $1,000,000 ....how would you feel after? Would you feel richer? would you feel like you made an honest dollar? Or would you feel any remorse for the poor sap who bought it for $1,000,000 when *YOU* know it's worth 5 cents?

(morality) is a helluva drug.


----------



## Rookie2013

I see Patwa's point here. He is certainly talking about ethics which unfortunately no one follows. Yes you can sell anything to anybody for ex amount of money but don't you want that customer back or isn't it you as a seller responsible to make sure your product's price is compared to the value of a similar product in the market...unless you have a very unique piece..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

When it comes to money some people throw ethics out the door !! 

I have seen people obtain frags for bargain basement prices, haggle and barter with fellow reefers only to turn around and flip it for 3x more. Capitalism at its best. Too each his own and if you can sleep at night knowing you ripped off some poor uneducated sap all the power to you I guess.

Those are the people I frown from dealing with. I would love an exotic rare piece of coral in my tank but not at those ridiculous prices. 

Just sayin ...


----------



## tom g

*ethics*

there are no ethics... money is what makes the world go round we can compare everything to anything .. look at the price of gas ,houses ...its just the way society is ...there are honest people out there ... just have to find them .........

.....the rich get rich and poor get poorer ....


----------



## Rookie2013

Thts right Tom unfortunately.... money has become the God for lot of people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue ocean

Patwa said:


> Hey! been a while since I posted in this thread (wow didn't realize we hit 10 pages!)
> 
> I guess i'll come right out and say this post is brought to you by a fanceyass "RR" coral in the classifieds. Seller mentioned he doesn't want any thread crappers in there ...so I figure i'll crap in my own thread.
> 
> That colony was originally waaaaaay less than $2000 ...frags were $125. Both very reasonable prices for what I would call a stellar morph of a very underrated coral...and very reasonable considering we're in Canada and not the flippin' US of A. These prices came about well before Adams' "rainbow corals" article (great article, by the way).
> 
> I know most of you will say...it's a free country, Zach ...piss off! "buddy can charge whatever he wants as long as there's another buddy who will buy it!" ....and that maybe I should get off my soap box and STFU? ...and mind my own business? ..hahah...well, if that's you, you're missing the point of this thread....but that's cool beans.
> 
> So yeah, back to my rant......is it morally OK to jack the price up by *~300%*?? for ANY reason? Would a more reasonable 100% or 150% markup be better? But what is a reasonable? how does one calculate a reasonable markup? LFSs do it ALL THE TIME....but how should an individual with a basement chop-shop do it? Should they be calculating markups differently?
> 
> Seller obviously feels he's completely warranted asking for $2000....but i'm sure he contemplated $1000 at some point, too....
> 
> Is there a clear line of distinction between a "reasonable" markup and one coated in batshit?
> 
> is a 300% increase warranted because the coral was featured in a Reef Builders? ....because it originally came from RR?
> 
> What about the *actual* store it was bought from? Jay didn't see the potential for this coral - it was Alex who did...he bought it, cared for it and nurtured it back to health..... Reef Builders gave credit to Alex. But if they knew it originally came form RR, would they have gone with that instead of "Alex"
> 
> oh well......I love this hobby, but what I love even more are the aspects of it that make me think and ask questions.
> 
> /rant


Are you taking about this 2K rainbow Australomussa?http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=205858


----------



## blue ocean

I'm not surprise if it rainbow chalice or wwc bounce for 2k , cmon small colony of Australomussa maybe 3,5" selling for 2k?crazy 
And another gta reefer helped his friends sell wwc bounce for $2800 ?


----------



## 12273

If we could afford everything and anything this would be a boring world. 

Somethings only worth one someone is willing to pay for it. I spend a LARGE amount of money on boats, fishing gear, camping gear and photography gear. To some it may seem absurd. To me it's what I'm willing to spend money on. 

Is $2000 a lot for a frag? Well, if you ask me. Yes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz

Patwa said:


> indeed! coercion, bait and switch, or anything underhanded like that would be a red flag, and trust me, i'd be thread-crapping like a champ if that were the case here. And for those reading: i'm not insinuating anything like this wrt the seller.....I don't know him, and I don't care if the coral sells or not.
> 
> It's the reasoning/logic people use that i'm trying to understand. Today's classified ad just got me thinking and here we are!
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> I would agree to a small degree  I would say it's naive and a bit arrogant.....that is, to say 'yeah, this paper clip is really worth 5 cents, but imma try my best to ham it up with the pics, testimonials, etc and put it down for $1,000,000 and hope to high heaven it sells'...
> 
> It's quite an overt and highly _calculated_ move isn't it? ...you're obviously trying to get ahead of the paperclip game. You're obviously aiming the sale at someone who is less educated, less "in-the-know" about paperclips, has too much money than they know what to do with, is gullible (perhaps?)
> 
> And that begs the question: If you indeed sell that 5 cent paperclip for $1,000,000 ....how would you feel after? Would you feel richer? would you feel like you made an honest dollar? Or would you feel any remorse for the poor sap who bought it for $1,000,000 when *YOU* know it's worth 5 cents?
> 
> (morality) is a helluva drug.


I think the mistake you're making is not giving the buyer, if he/she/it exists, enough credit to make their own decisions. That in itself is wrong.

Maybe someone decides to buy the paper clip because they believe it will drum up publicity worth more than one million bucks. Maybe someone thinks they can use it in a tax avoidance scheme. Who knows? We shouldn't automatically assume that whoever buys the paper clip is a schmuck. In reality, people who have that much money to spend didn't come by their wealth by being schmucks.


----------



## solarz

aquaman1 said:


> If we could afford everything and anything this would be a boring world.
> 
> Somethings only worth one someone is willing to pay for it. I spend a LARGE amount of money on boats, fishing gear, camping gear and photography gear. To some it may seem absurd. To me it's what I'm willing to spend money on.
> 
> Is $2000 a lot for a frag? Well, if you ask me. Yes.


Completely agreed.

This kind of thing is really quite normal if you think about it.

Take art, for example. Why do some pieces sell for millions of dollars? Simply because there are people willing to buy them! They could look absolutely worthless to you and me, but if a billionaire fancies it and buys it for a million dollars, then that piece is suddenly "worth" a million dollars.


----------



## Windowlicka

solarz said:


> I think the mistake you're making is not giving the buyer, if he/she/it exists, enough credit to make their own decisions. That in itself is wrong.
> 
> Maybe someone decides to buy the paper clip because they believe it will drum up publicity worth more than one million bucks. Maybe someone thinks they can use it in a tax avoidance scheme. Who knows? We shouldn't automatically assume that whoever buys the paper clip is a schmuck. In reality, people who have that much money to spend didn't come by their wealth by being schmucks.


This. "Value" is the perception of the buyer. Never the seller.

How much would an "average Joe" reasonably consider paying for a plain ol' bottle of chilled water? $1 perhaps? maybe as much as $2?

Now ask the same question to the dehydrated dude crawling desperately through the desert how much HE'd consider paying for that very same bottle of chilled water...


----------

